# Puppy Rabies Vaccine



## redsetter (Oct 3, 2007)

Are there any vets in the Salt Lake Valley that will give your pup a rabies shot for the cost of the vaccine($15) rather than charge an office visit ($55).

Thanks


----------



## redsetter (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry guys, may be answering my own question. Looks like the Humane Society may give rabies vaccinations for cost of the vaccine only. Has anyone done this or had good or bad experience?

Thanks


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I've done it; they do worming shots too. Seemed fine. You call ahead to make sure they have supply on hand and then they do it right there in the lobby. Quick and easy.


----------



## redsetter (Oct 3, 2007)

Worked great


----------

